# egg share and hiv tests



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi,

I was just reading up on one of the hospitals websites about egg sharing it says you have to have the hiv, hep b&c tests done then get it done again in 6 months. Does this mean that you cant start treatment till you have had the second test?


----------



## Ellesse (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Tweety,

At the hospital I shared at (and I think this is pretty standard) it was three months between tests and yes, you cannot begin until the second result. If you are keen to get started, worth going to your GP and asking to get tested so at leat you are a little ahead.

Rgds, Ellesse


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi ellesse,

thanks for your reply. I thought that would be the case, i think i will go to my gp and see if i can get it done the now.

congratulations on your bfp.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I only had the tests once and then started treatment.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I also only had to have one done.... At my clinic you get that test once a year.


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi ladies,

thanks for the replies.

I think i will phone the hospital and ask them.


----------

